# Dutasteride or Finasteride?



## dickMan07 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was having hair loss starting 1 month after my first cycle (test, eq, dbol, var) so i went on Dutasteride @ 0.5mg/day along with spiro 5%.

Now plan to start my second cycle (test e 600mg, var 75mg, tbol 50mg) for 12 weeks so wanted to know which would be a better option:
1) continue with Dutasteride - 0.5mg/d (reearch chem)
2) Or change to Finasteride - 2.5mg/d (research chem)

- For Dutasteride I've seen a starndard dosage of 0.5mg both on-cycle & off-cycle so that's covered. But for fin, would 2.5mg be enough? I've seen as low as 1.25 & as high as 5mg during cycle. (given that my cycle will have 600mg test & i have hair issues) - need to balance hair loss & gains too...

- Are the research chemicals of these products as effective as the generic or brand drugs?

Reasons i ask if i should change are
a) Dudt suspends too much DHT & ever since i'm been on it i've noticed a bit loss of muscle size. But hair fall has stopped totally.
b) Dudt increases the front scalp Test level big time which is why many people report an increase in frontal hair loss while on it. So If i add more test via injects i don't know how it will play out...


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 13, 2007)

Dutasteride at .5mg/day has you completely covered, IMO. I don't see any reason to go back to Finasteride. I think your muscle loss is due to being off cycle, not from low DHT.


----------



## Mags (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Dutasteride helps with DHT affecting acne etc as well as hairloss. This is therefore handy if you suffer from the odd pimple or two too when on cycle. Basically it does two  things instead of just one. More for your money etc.

Is there any effect on muscle gain/strength if DHT is kept at a low level? Is blocking it a hindrance?


----------



## dickMan07 (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you rate the research chem version to be the same as the tabs?

I never used Finasteride, jumped on Dutasteride directly. I was just seeing reports of 2.5mg Dutasteride leading to better hair growth but that may be an overkill for the body i guess...

For the hair only the type 2 matters. I remember reading that type 1 dht is even used in the brain. So not sure if i want to mess with my brain for a long period of time...
"Experts believe that the remaining one-third dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is necessary for the fluid in the brain and should not be eliminated as this may cause neurological problems." - which is what avodart does...

As for the effect of dht, i'm not sure. But it's more potent than test so it should have a strong effect on muscle building. 
"DHT is also an important contributor to other characteristics generally attributed to males, including muscular growth, facial and body hair growth, and deepening of the voice. "


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 18, 2007)

dickMan07 said:


> I was having hair loss starting 1 month after my first cycle (test, eq, dbol, var) so i went on Dutasteride @ 0.5mg/day along with spiro 5%.
> 
> Now plan to start my second cycle (test e 600mg, var 75mg, tbol 50mg) for 12 weeks so wanted to know which would be a better option:
> 1) continue with Dutasteride - 0.5mg/d (reearch chem)
> ...



This may be of interest. From my article Hair today gone tomorrow:

"Recently, a dual inhibitor of both enzyme types (5ar-1 and 5ar-2) that convert testosterone to DHT has been approved for BPH. It's called Avodart (dutasteride)and is made by GlaxoSmithKline. Finasteride was shown to reduce DHT by up to approximately 70+% or so, where as Avodart reduced DHT by 90-96% depending on dose (0.5mg - 2.5mg). So, this drug would appear more effective for treating MPB, and Glaxo's data found 2.5mg of Avodart grew 1.5 times more hair compared to 5mg Finasteride over a 6 month period with approximately similar side effects as Finasteride.

Real world feedback is that it is indeed superior to Finasteride for MPB, but side effects are more common. Several doctors I know who prescribed it for MPB told me many men stopped using it due to side effects, so the claim that it has a similar incidence of side effects to Finasteride may not be true. However, it may be worth using topically mixed into some vehicle such as Minoxidil or some custom blend. There are many of them found on the internet in fact, and feedback is generally good. As stated, topical is never as effective as oral, but the side effects are minimized."

Cont:

Hair Today Gone Tomorrow: The Sequel!


----------



## steve12345 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have used  both Durastride and Finastride (real pharmacy grade). I got them off the internet by doing a search for "indian generic _____". It appears that you can get pharmacy generics from india for cheap $. They sell only popular stuff and nothing like hard drugs. The price of the Finstride is about 1/4 the price that the Dutridside is. I have thinning hair and question if it is working. Maybe it is simply slowing down the inevitable or not working at all. The only real way is if I had 2 other idential male twins. One uses nothing, the 2nd uses Avodart and the 3rd used Finstride. 
The price i paid last time was about $ 1 per pill which I take every days so the cost per year is $ 365. I think the finstride price came out to $ 95 per year. You will not have a controlled deliveries as you pay a pharmacy in India and the items are shipped from within the USA to your house. I have not ordered for close to year and can't recall the places I ordered from but they are all pretty similar. I noticed that Simth GLAXO does not market Avodart as a hair growth medicine anymore if you chack out their web site? They only market it for BPH (Prostrate). I wonder why? I wish I could be more help.

Steve


----------



## Sven4543 (May 5, 2012)

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy (Finasteride) - 24tabs.org I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great.


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

dickMan07 said:


> I was having hair loss starting 1 month after my first cycle (test, eq, dbol, var) so i went on Dutasteride @ 0.5mg/day along with spiro 5%.
> 
> Now plan to start my second cycle (test e 600mg, var 75mg, tbol 50mg) for 12 weeks so wanted to know which would be a better option:
> 1) continue with Dutasteride - 0.5mg/d (reearch chem)
> ...


have you noticed you are 'softer' overall(your body)... or that erections become an issue(getting one) while taking dutasteride?(also, spiro can very easily give you gyno bro....), a topical(minoxidil) plus finas or dutas is better when considering that... I'm bald(was at 20) so I don't give a shit about the finast or dutast(other than if i were to have prostate issues).. but I have taken finasteride to try to grow hair back... it worked(2 months treatment) for about a year.... but my physique didn't look nearly as good, at 1mg/day I didn't have erection problems, but I was young then...


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

I'd rather be bald with a hard dick personally, looking like fabio doesn't count for much if you can't even get laid


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I'd rather be bald with a hard dick personally, looking like fabio doesn't count for much if you can't even get laid


yep... if you are gonna be serious about bbing.... to hell with the hair on your head, it's all on your back now!


----------

